# Comment changé de curseur sans mighty mouse?



## Anick88 (10 Mars 2007)

Bonjour a tous! connaissez-vous un autre programme que Mighty Mouse pour chang&#233; les curseurs sous mac os qui serait gratuit &#233;galement? :rose: 
Merci.

Anick.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2007)

Non désolé, en tout pas par logiciel.
Peut-être à la main mais je ne sais pas où sont localisés les curseurs ...


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mars 2007)

J'allais poser la question...

...si quelqu'un a une méthode pour changer le(s) pointeur(s) de la souris à la main je suis preneur.

p.s: J'ai bien trouvé un autre logiciel payant (pinpoint) qui permet de le faire...enfin bon.


----------

